# Any EMS-Focused exercises?



## MMiz (Mar 25, 2004)

I can remember a few years ago on my first ems ride along my "mentor" telling me how important it was to lift properly.  He warned me of large beds, and the difficulty of lifting patients safely.  He must have lectured me for a good two hours.  The next week when I came back to work that shift he was out of work because of injury, due to lifting someone on a queen / king bed.

That said, are there any specific exercises you do in order to stay fit and perform your job well.  I know many EMTs spend 12 - 36 hours in a vehicle, so I understand it's difficult, but Im wondering if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks as always


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 29, 2004)

We've got a poster at the station of EMS-related exercises. It shows the exercise along with a picture of a field activity that correlates. I'll see if I can get a good pic of it.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 31, 2004)

Finally got a pic of the poster tonight at our Memorial Day BBQ. Not real easy to see, but I think you can get the gist of it.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic, now I just need to find some motivation.  Good pic though!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 3 2004, 08:22 AM
> * Thanks for posting the pic, now I just need to find some motivation.  Good pic though! *


 If you get some extra motivation, send it my way, please!!!!


----------



## DonQ (Nov 9, 2004)

For exercises I know I do a lot of squats and curls for legs.  Pushups for chest.  Lately I've been working on triceps and biceps.  Just some random info... B)


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 9, 2004)

What's funny is on my shift Saturday we were saying how we should create a workout tape for EMS.  Instead of being on a nice beach in Hawaii like Denise Austin, we could be in the middle of a Level 1 Trauma center ED...  hehehe...


----------



## DonQ (Nov 9, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## kyleybug (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a home gym thing that I use. It is a Pro-Form Cross training system that works the entire body. I focuse on the legs and upper body. I am little only5'7" and weigh 112lbs. I went on a call just last week with a partner(not my full time one) that out weighed me by at least 125lbs and stood about 6' we had apt with a seperated hip. The pt was found hovering over the commode where he had attempted to get up from when his hip seperated, yes his drawers were still down around his ankles   The poor guy told me just to give him morphine and kock him out because if he didn't die from the pain he was surly gonna die from the embarrassment of a female seeing him in that situation. The pt was about 6' and weighed about 200lbs give or take some. He was in a very small bathroom with about 16" of clearence to move him thru. The only way to get him out was to pick him up and carry him about 12' as that was about as close as we could get the stretcher due to limited space. My partner acted like he was gonna stroke out carrying this pt. he was all red in the face and sweating like crazy, he was breathing hard and everyting, just really struggling. I even had the heavy end of the pt. my partner had his legs. I never even broke a sweat let alone made a face, the two sons of the pt. even commented on the fact that I must be the muscle in the team. I was embarrassed for my partner but secretly laughing inside at the humor of the situation, here was this really big guy and this really little woman and he was flat wore out and I was really just amused. I am not bragging I am just trying to make a point, if you work at it you can really benifit, it makes your job a whole lot easier and your partners will be gratful. I am very independant as far as doing my share of the work, i will not let my partner carry any of my load, I don't want to be treated as a "woman" I am a partner and I expect myself to lift as they do regardless of my size. I had 3pts in one day last week that just happened to be on a 31hr shift #1 was 325lbs,#2 was 275lbs and #3 was 550lbs. The last one was alift assist that we were called to help on. I could see the look on the faces of the guys from the other service when they saw me, they were thinking "Hell, what good is she gonna do" I showed them alright, I lifted that fat *** just like one of the guys did. My side did not drag and my side did not fall short of the bed in any way. I hold my own, you have to for your own health.


----------



## DonQ (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm really good at lifting.  I mean, I've never done it in the field yet, but I've been practicing with the gym using machines.  Pretty good so far, I mean nothing great.  I'm 5'11, 290... and in case you're wondering yep, used to play football.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 9 2004, 09:48 AM
> * What's funny is on my shift Saturday we were saying how we should create a workout tape for EMS.  Instead of being on a nice beach in Hawaii like Denise Austin, we could be in the middle of a Level 1 Trauma center ED...  hehehe... *


 HAHA!   

It reminds me of my flight to Hawaii several years ago.  They had an exercise video with row of seats in the middle of some beach.  We were all supposed to follow along with the in-seat exercises.

Good idea though, I can just see it now....  :lol:


----------



## DonQ (Nov 12, 2004)

MMiz, what flight was that on??  I saw the same one!


----------



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

The following are just some Upper Body exercises.  These are exercises that will strengthen your shoulders, chest, back, triceps and biceps.

ONE ARM ROW
SUPINE DUMBBELL PRESS
SUPINE DUMBBELL FLYE
PRONE BACK FLYE
ROW - BENT ARM/STRAIGHT ARM
LATISSIMUS PULL-DOWN
LATERAL SHOULDER RAISE
PRESS OVERHEAD
DIPS
UPRIGHT ROW
ROTATOR CUFF MOVEMENTS


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey all I am new to this forum and am into my health and fitness.  Being about the smallest person in weight wise on the squad I try to keep myself fit so that yes I can fit back in the corner where my other partner can't fit.  My New years resolution was to continue exerciseing and working harder at forcing myself to exercise.  So it was interesting to read some of the exercise and experiences others have face.  Hope all are well and healthy.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

One of my Lt's got his hands on an EMS training program designed by a Doc. It is specifically oriented towards those in EMS, who put out extreme levels of energy bursts followed by extreme levels of doing nothing. If anyone is interested in this program I will try and get my hands on it an e-mail it to you.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd love to see that colorado...let me know if you get it!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 14 2005, 03:41 PM
> * I'd love to see that colorado...let me know if you get it! *


 Me, too, if you please.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey If you can get a hold if it you can send it my way.  I am always looking for ways to build up my strength.  As mentioned before it is nice to be able to lift all those heavy patients.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok. I have been super busy with shifts and three kids in sports. As soon as I can I will drop you all an e-mail.


----------

